# Middle names for Ellie



## BabyMaybe917

We have decided to name or baby girl Ellie but can't decide on a middle name. 

Ellie Ann is our favorite. Ann is mine and my grandma's middle name. Problem: said too fast it sounds like alien. And our friends just name their 7 month old Lily Ann which sounds similar.

Ellie Marie is a contender. My mom, great grandma, aunt all share this middle name as well as my sister whom I have nothing to do with anymore. Problem: I feel it's almost overused. And it's just not my first choice.

Ellie Louise. I just like it. DH doesn't at all.

And that's all we've got.


----------



## JJKCB

Ellie Rose
Ellie Jayne
Ellie Jane
Ellie Jo


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ellie Louise is super cute!!

Ellie Mae
Ellie June
Ellie Renee
Ellie Diane
Ellie Larraine
Ellie Sophia
Ellie Rose
Ellie Joy
Ellie Harper
Ellie Francis


----------



## BabyMaybe917

wannabemomy37 said:


> Ellie Louise is super cute!!
> 
> Ellie Mae
> Ellie June
> Ellie Renee
> Ellie Diane
> Ellie Larraine
> Ellie Sophia
> Ellie Rose
> Ellie Joy
> Ellie Harper
> Ellie Francis

Ellie Mae was actually the first one we picked. It turns out it sounded familiar because it was the name of one of the "Beverly Hillbilly's" so we nixed it too. Maybe we're just too picky. 
Maybe we should say forget it and do Ellie MaeAnn. :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Do you think or friends would feel we copied them if we did Ellie Ann. Obviously neither name has anything to do with their choice.


----------



## wannabemomy37

What about Ellie Megan? Gets the Mae and Ann incorporated in it, and flows pretty nicely.

I don't think they should feel as if you copied them with Ann, seeing as it's a family name for you. I'd be more concerned with the 'alien' sound and trying to think of ways to avoid that, but if you like Ellie Ann I think it sounds fine too


----------



## jenmcn1

What about Ellie Rose?


----------



## JJKCB

wannabemomy37 said:


> What about Ellie Megan? Gets the Mae and Ann incorporated in it, and flows pretty nicely.
> 
> I don't think they should feel as if you copied them with Ann, seeing as it's a family name for you. I'd be more concerned with the 'alien' sound and trying to think of ways to avoid that, but if you like Ellie Ann I think it sounds fine too

how do you get Mae from Megan?

I think with common middle names their is no such thing as copying (98% of my friends middle names are Louise but it was just really common at the time)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I'm not a huge fan of Rose. DH brought it up but I just didn't like it. I think it's because I knew a girl named Rose in high school that was really annoying. Terrible to say I know. 

I don't want a harsh sounding name either. I think Megan sounds kind of harsh with Ellie. Maybe I'm just too picky. :dohh:

DH and I revisited Ellie Mae last night, he can't get over the connection to the hillbilly character. 

And I tried to discuss Louise with him again but just doesn't like it. I forgot to mention Louise means warrior, which our baby girl is a fighter. I started preterm labor at 20 weeks and she's been hanging in there as well as having lost her twin at 9 weeks (It's been a long pregnancy already).

I've looked through our baby book and websites so many times I've lost track. I'm beginning to think poor Ellie is just not going to have a middle name!


----------



## Babycrc3

I really like Ellie Marie and Ellie rose x


----------



## JJKCB

what about other names meaning warrior:

Aofie
Callie
Elloise
Iga
Livia
Lois
Louisa
Luana
Lulu
Olive

although some might clash with Ellie a bit


----------



## xluciex

Ellie Rae?
Ellie Faith? 
Ellie Nicole?
Ellie Grace?
Ellie Jade?

Or Ellie Ann-Marie...seeing as you was considering both


----------



## hellen000

Ellie Marie came to mind for me before I read the thread, for me that'd be a keeper!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I think we've decided on Ellie Louise. DH and I discussed it more and I realized we had mostly mentioned it through text while he was at work. He was pronoucing it incorrectly. :dohh: He likes Louise the way I pronounce it lol. After some thinking and debating I think it grew on him. :) I'm not writing it in stone yet but it's looking like it will be. :)


----------



## JJKCB

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I think we've decided on Ellie Louise. DH and I discussed it more and I realized we had mostly mentioned it through text while he was at work. He was pronoucing it incorrectly. :dohh: He likes Louise the way I pronounce it lol. After some thinking and debating I think it grew on him. :) I'm not writing it in stone yet but it's looking like it will be. :)

out of curiosity... how the hell do you pronounce it wrong :wacko:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:haha: He was saying it more like lew-isa lew as in eww and isa like lisa. That does sound harsh with Ellie! Even Louiza would have been a little closer pronunciation but nope not my DH. :dohh:


----------

